# FREUD FT 1702 VCEK Combo router



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

To all who have purchased the above router combo (plunge and fixed base) only to find there is NO adaptor plate for use with PC type 1 3/16ths guide bushings.....and contrary to previous posts, The Freud adaptors FT1100will NOT work.  There were a ton of these routers sold and apparently the adaptor either does not exist or no one at Woodcraft TS or Freud knows what part it is....so far. I have 2 beautiful routers that are useless to me at this point because there is no way to use the guide bushings. Woodcraft TS referred me to their part no. 144931, which is a universal base plate with the 1 3/16 hole for use with the PC guide bushings. It's on order 2nd day Fedex. I will post if it fits! GUYS, this should not be this difficult. The Harbor Freight bushing and adpator kit part no.95160-2VGA does also NOT work. Ask me how I know! They were $20 each. The hole diameter on the Frued FT1702 base plate measures 3 3/8ths.
The above mentioned adaptors measure 2 5/8ths " FYI, and the Freud has no screw holes, so even if it did fit you'd have to drill mounting holes. And so it goes. Later, I'm off for now. Bill Smilies


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

You could have had a V8 or so to say kill 2 birds with one stone thing. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_hi?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=milescraft+1201&x=15&y=21
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1234244339&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1T3GADT94MG2ZPSB68Z7

plus it will let you use your 1 3/16" brass guides  and it has a bigger hole to spin the 1 1/2" bits easy.. 


======


woodnthings said:


> To all who have purchased the above router combo (plunge and fixed base) only to find there is NO adaptor plate for use with PC type 1 3/16ths guide bushings.....and contrary to previous posts, The Freud adaptors FT1100will NOT work.  There were a ton of these routers sold and apparently the adaptor either does not exist or no one at Woodcraft TS or Freud knows what part it is....so far. I have 2 beautiful routers that are useless to me at this point because there is no way to use the guide bushings. Woodcraft TS referred me to their part no. 144931, which is a universal base plate with the 1 3/16 hole for use with the PC guide bushings. It's on order 2nd day Fedex. I will post if it fits! GUYS, this should not be this difficult. The Harbor Freight bushing and adpator kit part no.95160-2VGA does also NOT work. Ask me how I know! They were $20 each. The hole diameter on the Frued FT1702 base plate measures 3 3/8ths.
> The above mentioned adaptors measure 2 5/8ths " FYI, and the Freud has no screw holes, so even if it did fit you'd have to drill mounting holes. And so it goes. Later, I'm off for now. Bill Smilies


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, cancel the order at Woodcraft but dont tell Mathiew why! Toss your routers in the car and bring them down. We will have a couple of sub base plates in no time, one to fit PC style and one to fit the larger and more useful Oak Park style.

This is the reason we ask people to list their location... so we can assist them with problems.


----------



## jtfoodguy (Nov 29, 2008)

Mike, are there any secrets to making your own sub base? It looks pretty easy but I know almost nothing about woodworking or the tools used to do it so far but I'm learning.

Thanks 
John


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*FT2020 Templet Guide Kit*



woodnthings said:


> To all who have purchased the above router combo (plunge and fixed base) only to find there is NO adaptor plate for use with PC type 1 3/16ths guide bushings.....and contrary to previous posts, The Freud adaptors FT1100will NOT work.  There were a ton of these routers sold and apparently the adaptor either does not exist or no one at Woodcraft TS or Freud knows what part it is....so far. I have 2 beautiful routers that are useless to me at this point because there is no way to use the guide bushings. Woodcraft TS referred me to their part no. 144931, which is a universal base plate with the 1 3/16 hole for use with the PC guide bushings. It's on order 2nd day Fedex. I will post if it fits! GUYS, this should not be this difficult. The Harbor Freight bushing and adpator kit part no.95160-2VGA does also NOT work. Ask me how I know! They were $20 each. The hole diameter on the Frued FT1702 base plate measures 3 3/8ths.
> The above mentioned adaptors measure 2 5/8ths " FYI, and the Freud has no screw holes, so even if it did fit you'd have to drill mounting holes. And so it goes. Later, I'm off for now. Bill Smilies


FT2020 Templet Guide Kit
*Please see attached images.*

*I don't know where you got your measuring stick from, but mine is a 6" jobber-do from Products Engineering Corp. L.A. California, 90025 Their part number is PEC7506 and it's made in the U.S.A.
According to it, the Freud Templet Guide Kit, ( part number FT2020 ), comes with an adapter ring that has an ID of 1-3/16"*
Works fine for me.
You can do a search on Amazon or just Google with:
+Freud +FT2020
and get oodles of results.
Or you could go to the Freud site and read.......
Or you could have called their toll free number and they would read it for you.

*In case you have someone that can read near you*, as you must have a working internet connection to post your message, have them go to *Freud Tools*. At the top of the page they should move their mouse over the word "*Products*" and in the drop down box that appears, move the mouse down over the word "*Power Tools*", then to the right over the word "*Routers*" then have them do a left click. A new page will come up with pretty pictures.
The third from the left and the third pretty picture down is the FT2020 Template Guide set.
Click on the pretty picture and it will open yet another window that will describe it.

In case they don't know how to "click" with a mouse,
Here's a copy of the description of that item:
_*With this set, you will always have the correct guide when you need it. The guides and adaptor are machined out of a special brass alloy for precision and long life. Set contains all the above template guides, an adaptor plate, and lock nut, all in a sturdy carrying case.

Application:
Adaptor plate can be used with Freud FT1700VCE, FT2000E, FT2200E, and FT3000 routers as well as many other popular routers. Template guides will work with any router or adaptor which accepts universal template guides.*_


As to the screw holes, are you sure it's a Freud? My TWO have mounting holes in both the plunge and fixed plates, it also came with screws that describe their use on the Freud site.

(All: sorry for the sarcasm) 

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bill,

Hope this helps:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HF type at 1/2 the price

====


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*attached are the dimensions*



bobj3 said:


> HF type at 1/2 the price
> 
> ====


Bob and all,
attached are the dimensions in both English, (source me), and Metric, (Source Freud, Charles M.)

I don't think the HF one is wide enough, I seem to remember examining it at the local HF.

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

GUYS!! I have all of these "adaptors" they do not fit my FT1702VCEK! 
The hole in the base of this measures 3 3/8ths inches! AS my original post says......"The hole diameter on the Frued FT1702 base plate measures 
3 3/8ths. "
The above mentioned adaptors, Freud FT1100 and HF, measure 2 5/8ths FYI, and the Freud FT1100 has no screw holes, so even if it did fit you'd have to drill mounting holes. So I don't know how to be more clear. It's not the bushing hole 1 3/16ths that's the problem... it's the "adaptor" or lack there of.. 
And yes Charles it is a Frued FT1100 adaptor says "Use with Freud Router FT2000E" Still in the original package unused, 1 of 2 purchased from Amazon.
BTW, In your thumbnail of the F1100 I see no screw holes.
So off I go, Bill


----------



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

Bill,

I just went out and looked at my FT1702, both the plunge and fixed bases. There's the hole, 2 3/8" on mine. Then the firsdt lip, diameter 2 5/8". Then there is another lip with the screw holes that is 3 3/8". The adapter does not cover the holes when installed. It fits in the lip with the 2 5/8" diameter. The screw head just cover the edge to hold it in place, the screw holes in the adapter aren't used, they would not have to be there for the FT1702. Hope this helps.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> GUYS!! I have all of these "adaptors" they do not fit my FT1702VCEK!
> The hole in the base of this measures 3 3/8ths inches! AS my original post says......"The hole diameter on the Frued FT1702 base plate measures
> 3 3/8ths. "
> The above mentioned adaptors, Freud FT1100 and HF, measure 2 5/8ths FYI, and the Freud FT1100 has no screw holes, so even if it did fit you'd have to drill mounting holes. So I don't know how to be more clear. It's not the bushing hole 1 3/16ths that's the problem... it's the "adaptor" or lack there of..
> ...


Bill,

Are you not able to see the image I posted above? That is the FT1100 adapter plate mounted in the FT1702 base plate. If you need further instructions on how to mount it please check out page 13 in the router's user's manual.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

OK Now I get it! But here's my problem and I'll use an analogy. I wanted to get something to kill the mice, so I was looking for a cat! I ended up getting an owl. What I was expecting and thinking I should get was an adaptor that fit in the 3 3/8th "major" diameter hole in the base plate. The bushings both from HF and Freud fit, well almost, into the minor 2 5/8ths hole in the router plate...they are about .003 -.005 too large, or a press fit at best! A little work on the lathe will solve that problem. The holes in the base plate vary by .002 " as well. Charles' picture makes sense now. As for the screws holding the edge of the adaptor that threw me as well. I was still looking for a cat, IE an full diameter adaptor with "countersunk" holes, not edge holding screws.  Dave's explanation got me to go the shop with the vernier calipers. Since all my other router are PC and the base plate has the 1 3/16ths hole predrilled and recesses to accept the bushings that's what I was expecting to get, not an owl. Sorry for all the confusion. I'll take the owl and make the best of it. I will still replace the base plate when they come and if they bolt up easily. So I think we are finally all on the same page thanks to all the savy routologists out there. Off for now. Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For jtfoodguy: John, there are good threads on the forums showing how to make your own sub base plates. It is not a difficult task, just takes some patience.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Time out Paul....*



woodnthings said:


> GUYS!! I have all of these "adaptors" they do not fit my FT1702VCEK!
> The hole in the base of this measures 3 3/8ths inches! AS my original post says......"The hole diameter on the Frued FT1702 base plate measures
> 3 3/8ths. "
> The above mentioned adaptors, Freud FT1100 and HF, measure 2 5/8ths FYI, and the Freud FT1100 has no screw holes, so even if it did fit you'd have to drill mounting holes. So I don't know how to be more clear. It's not the bushing hole 1 3/16ths that's the problem... it's the "adaptor" or lack there of..
> ...


*ALL:
By the time I scanned the images, added text, washed the dishes, took both dogs out for walks, got back, re-edited, uploaded the images, another post had been made, so some of this may not apply...
I left it here for reference only.*

I must confess I had confusion on my part as well with the adapter plate. Eventually it "clicked" for me.




Time out....

You are thinking differently than you should.
Please see below...








*This is a Freud fixed base from a FT1702VCEK kit.
*








*This is the same plate with the adapter ring just inserted.
No screws have been put in it yet. When they are, their
heads will overlap the edge of the plate. That along with
the way it fits snugly in the base plate, will hold it in place.*









*Here is a scan of just an extra plate with the adapter ring
inserted, held in place by screws and a guide inserted into
that. I didn't use the whole base this time because of the 
weight of the whole thing resting on a small area where the
guide was in contact with the scanner bed might break the
glass. Hence some slight image distortion.*

*I too was very confused from the beginning with this method
of attachment* and admittedly I have some "other" reservations
about the functionality down the road. *But, it works!*


Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Gerry, If I had your wonderful photos and directions in the first place this would not have been an issue. I am sorry for my lack of understanding of this and I do appreciate your effort. If only HF and Woodcraft and instructions were this good. Thanks again Bill. No icons~!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bill,

As I said, this is covered on page 13 of the User's Manual:










Let me know if this needs to be more clear.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I guess it's true what they say 

READ THE MANUAL  



=======

=========


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

GUYS, You are all Correct! I'm the only idiot who didn't think they had to read the owner's manual....Right. Again I apologize to all! I don't know how to be more clear.
You are all great and I appreciate your informative suggestions. I still like my analogy, because I couldn't see the forest for the trees, I was looking for a cat, but I only saw an owl. Now that I know not all router bases are NOT the same, I won't be trying to make PC systems work with Freud routers. I hope this is the end of this thread! Off for now, Bill


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

You're welcome Bill and *Be careful in your shop*! 
You need all them there fingers to type!
(Cept' me who's a certified two-fingered, hunt-n'-pecker with a painful cut on my right index finger.) LOL
Cordailly
Gerry


----------



## wooddog1 (Dec 10, 2011)

*FT1702VCEK help needed*



Charles M said:


> Bill,
> 
> Are you not able to see the image I posted above? That is the FT1100 adapter plate mounted in the FT1702 base plate. If you need further instructions on how to mount it please check out page 13 in the router's user's manual.


I have the FT1702VCEK I need a plate for my table and want to be able to use inserts and guides Charles I could not see any pictures. I do not want to repeat the same things Bill has done. I found this site trying to solve this problem. Can either of you help me I would like to buy the right fix the first time any guidance you can offer will be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router accessories

==



wooddog1 said:


> I have the FT1702VCEK I need a plate for my table and want to be able to use inserts and guides Charles I could not see any pictures. I do not want to repeat the same things Bill has done. I found this site trying to solve this problem. Can either of you help me I would like to buy the right fix the first time any guidance you can offer will be appreciated.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

wooddog1 said:


> I have the FT1702VCEK I need a plate for my table and want to be able to use inserts and guides Charles I could not see any pictures. I do not want to repeat the same things Bill has done. I found this site trying to solve this problem. Can either of you help me I would like to buy the right fix the first time any guidance you can offer will be appreciated.


Hi Wood - Welcome to the forum
hehehe - Bill is not the first nor the last to make that error with the adapter plate... took me a week and a couple of posts myself
I don't think you're asking the same question though. You're looking for a plate for your router table that you can use bushings in, am I correct?
Most commercial table plates will have inserts, included or optional, that will accept bushings. The issue may be that many of the less expensive ones will need to be drilled by the customer (you). While this isn't a difficult job, extra care must be taken taken to ensure the router is exactly centered and some adjustment capability is provided to "fine tune" the centering. Woodhaven, INCRA, Rockler and Woodpecker plates are a few that can be obtained predrilled but you need to make sure they are available predrilled for your router. Woodhaven I'm pretty sure does them for the 1702 and include the holes for above table access to the height and spindle lock.
Hope this helps


----------

